# Bermuda Grass



## wheatridgefarmMD (Sep 14, 2008)

Spring and summers seem to be getting hotter and drier up this way each year and cool season grasses are getting increasingly difficult to get good production out of. Read in a recent article that the local extension is looking into Bermuda grass as being a viable crop for our area even though we are north of its normal growing region. My question for those who grow it, what is the best variety to plant from seed, yield expectations, recommended dealers, and any other info that may assist us in testing this crop up north. Looking to use it as a hay crop for horses/cattle and as pasture for beef in my particular operation.

Thanks, 
Ben


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

i am in central mississippi i grow sumrall 007 this is a sprig grass developed by gerald sumrawl from monticello ms and mississippi state university first cut on 6 9 10 did 1987 55 lb square off 23 acres most ever was in 04 10000 bales on 7 cuttings hope to do atleast 5 cut this year planted sungrazer 2 years ago seed gras blend got 2 cuts first year well pleased with this grass comes out of texas look on internet to see who has it


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

geiselbreth said:


> i am in central mississippi i grow sumrall 007 this is a sprig grass developed by gerald sumrawl from monticello ms and mississippi state university first cut on 6 9 10 did 1987 55 lb square off 23 acres most ever was in 04 10000 bales on 7 cuttings hope to do atleast 5 cut this year planted sungrazer 2 years ago seed gras blend got 2 cuts first year well pleased with this grass comes out of texas look on internet to see who has it


605m 338 jd 6715 jd 105 ladini mf461 krone 3200 ezcut and kuhn tedders and rakes hoelscher acc mc c65


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I've looked at most seeded varieties and have not been that impressed with the long-term results....usually I just use Common Bermuda to seed in Bahia fields. Makes a good mix and if fertilized will make very good hay. Over time you can get rid of most of the Bahia. The exception is Cheyenne and now the Cheyenne II variety. I've got a couple a horse paddocks that I put it into about 4 years ago and they still out produce everything else. The problem is that it is expensive, Pennington doesn't make a lot of seed, and the seeds are coated (you only get about 12.5# of seed in a 25# bag). If you mix Giant Bermuda and Common Bermuda together you'll get very good yields for a couple of years but then the Giant will revert back to Common which IMHO is typical of most seeded Bermuda.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree with Mike 120. We have not had good luck with seeded bermuda,other than common. The hyb sprigged varities that are very cold hardy are the ones you will want to look at. The best producer we have found is tift85, one problem, it may winter kill in your area?

scrapiron


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

i believe you are way to far north to grow bermuda. we have common and midland. they do well in our area, i am going ot plant some midland 99 next spring. i know a guy that has all ozark and it does very well.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Dr. Gerald Evers with Texas AgriLife Research at Overton (formerly Texas Agricultural Experiment Station) has done several years of testing seeded varieties of bermudagrass in northeast Texas. Likely, he might have an answer for you. Contact him at

[email protected]


----------

